
Facebook’s Free Basics blocked by India over net neutrality rules - akashtndn
http://thenextweb.com/in/2016/02/08/facebooks-free-basics-blocked-by-india-over-net-neutrality-rules/#gref
======
EGreg
Facebook and other companies would like to see "the other billions" of people
connect to THEIR servers and have their data flow through THEM. From an
architectural point of view this is not necessary. The internet needs more
platforms, like email and usenet, which can be locally hosted and sync up
through large pipes asynchronously in the larger internet. The way things used
to be built before broadband internet in the USA.

------
anilgulecha
The entire PDF[1] is worth a read, and shows a clarity of understanding the
internet not usually seen in the Indian government.

[1]
[http://www.trai.gov.in/Content/VerReg/10243_0_ProhibitionofD...](http://www.trai.gov.in/Content/VerReg/10243_0_ProhibitionofDiscriminatoryTariffsforDataServices.aspx)

------
supercanuck
I think Mark Zuckerberg's benevolence is going to be put to the test now that
India has rejected it on his terms.

